# standard mtb headset tube with an oversized fork MOZO R120-e



## sutil (Feb 23, 2010)

is it possible to use threadless mozo 120-e to an standard mountain bike ?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Depends on what your definition of a "standard mountain bike" is

Most bikes use 1 1/8" threadless headsets these days so if that is the case, then the Mozo 120-e will work fine. But if you have an older or cheap bike that uses a threaded headset, then either it won't work if its 1" or you'll have to replace the headset and stem if its 1 1/8" threaded.


----------



## sutil (Feb 23, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Depends on what your definition of a "standard mountain bike" is
> 
> Most bikes use 1 1/8" threadless headsets these days so if that is the case, then the Mozo 120-e will work fine. But if you have an older or cheap bike that uses a threaded headset, then either it won't work if its 1" or you'll have to replace the headset and stem if its 1 1/8" threaded.


how can i know if it is "1" or "1/18" how can i measure it can you help me? my mountain bike 's fork right now is threaded so that I'm planning to replace it by threadless one


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

sutil said:


> how can i know if it is "1" or "1/18" how can i measure it can you help me? my mountain bike 's fork right now is threaded so that I'm planning to replace it by threadless one


Well for starters...don't bother replacing a current fork with a Mozo, your not improving anything. Look at an oil damped fork, even an entry level Rock Shox Dart 2 or Marzocchi 22R is a significant upgrade.

As far as checking, measure the quill diameter of the stem. 22.2mm is for 1", 25.4mm will be for 1 1/8"


----------



## sutil (Feb 23, 2010)

i think my mtb frame head tube is "1" is there any other way to put "1/18" in it without replacing the frame


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

sutil said:


> i think my mtb frame head tube is "1" is there any other way to put "1/18" in it without replacing the frame


Nope, your stuck at 1"...RST makes budget 1" forks, though again I'm not sure what kind of improvement they will provide.


----------



## sutil (Feb 23, 2010)

just for a change anyway tnx


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

you're really just wasting money with these junk forks


----------



## sutil (Feb 23, 2010)

you say its junk?

how can you prove that its a junk ???


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

sutil said:


> you say its junk?
> 
> how can you prove that its a junk ???


Ride one. You will know.


----------

